# New ED sub



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I got an email today about these subs now in production. They are the first subs that I have seen sold as a pair of seperate towers that work together. I thought some of you here would like a look see. 

http://blog.edesignaudio.com/?p=308

And this is the sub they use. http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_21&products_id=554


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Although it doesn't say how big the cabinet is, it sure looks like Chris's build.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...led-ported/11822-13av-2-build.html#post104934

I just noticed the price, $2100 for the pair. :blink:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Your right they do look alike. Price is up there but those subs from what I have read are excellent. I have the A5-350 and it is a solid sub and great for HT. I would love to hear these twins perform.:yes:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I would love to hear these twins perform.


Agreed. I'm also waiting to see what Chris says when he's finished building his. The driver sure looks like a quality product.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Any advantage to the box design over a cylindrical design like SVS?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It would be easier to implementa slot port, if that's what they used.


----------

